# Andrea Rincon vs Keyra Augstina



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2007)

http://ummyeah.com/page/Battle_of_the_Asses_Andrea_Rincon_vs_Keyra_Augstina


----------



## maniclion (Feb 8, 2007)

I am suffering from priapism, I don't even take Cialis


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder how many babies are these two threads going to be responsible for.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 8, 2007)

I choose Keyra


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2007)

I need to get laid god damn it!


----------



## ABCs (Feb 8, 2007)

Ass goes to Keyra and Tits most definitely go to Andrea. But damn they are both so fine.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 8, 2007)

oK so I stuck it under my waste line and tightened my belt so I could safely get up from my desk....


----------



## ABCs (Feb 8, 2007)

maniclion said:


> oK so I stuck it under my waste line and tightened my belt so I could safely get up from my desk....



 That's what I do when I wake up with morning wood and there's someone at the door.


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2007)

Need more pics.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Keyra is old school, Andrea new school- if I had to pick -no question- Andrea!


----------



## Mudge (Feb 8, 2007)

Keyra is too tiny for me.


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2007)

More Pics!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 9, 2007)

I think I'd take Andrea over any woman.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 9, 2007)

Remember we're talking strictly asses here


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Remember we're talking strictly asses here



Yeah, well yeah. That too.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 9, 2007)

I would have to go with Andrea, not an ass man and her tits are nice.


----------



## fufu (Feb 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> Need more pics.







fufu said:


> More Pics!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 11, 2007)

Keyra dancing. http://www.livevideo.com/video/landing/EA62DDABF5F14B15B144136052A40171/kyra%2bdancing.aspx?tx_site=likecrack.com&tx_cid=201&tx_category=1


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 11, 2007)

To be fair. Andrea. http://www.evilchili.com/mediaview/8589/Selena_Spice_The_Polar_Bear_Tamer


----------

